# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Deb Package for Geogebra

## crislosi

Hello, I've made a debian package for Geogebra program, the alternative to Cabri.
This package is be able install it since Ubuntu Dapper to Ubuntu Hardy Heron in i386 platforms.
You can download it from this link

DOWNLOAD GEOGEBRA

Install it with Gdebi. Let's execute it from Applications->Education.

Cheers  :Guitar:

----------


## mmmsoap

i'm noticing that the package seems to be installing a spanish version...Is there an english version available?

----------


## crislosi

Hi, you can change the language in Opciones->Idiomas Choose your own language.
Cheers  :Guitar:

----------


## kulturfenster

it also works with Ubuntu 8.10! thanks  :Smile:

----------


## laisa

hi!
i installed the package, but now i can't find it in the menu bar... do you know how to run it from the console?
thanks
laisa

----------


## zoidbergkiller

> hi!
> i installed the package, but now i can't find it in the menu bar... do you know how to run it from the console?
> thanks
> laisa


Just open terminal and type "sudo geogebra" without ""...

----------

